# GSD guide dog's for the blind



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

All the dog's on this link are Acer's family.They are doing so much to change the public's image of our beautiful breed.I am so sorry for the loss of Isis .Goodnight sweet baby.Love Linzi and Acer
Our Dogs


----------

